# Free Diet Advice from Spongy



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

If anybody has any questions or wants some free advice on dieting for your goals, please post here.  I will be more than happy to help you reach your goals.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow thats an increadible offer very generous of you spongy! 

Thank you from all of us.
Phat


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

Spongy said:


> If anybody has any questions or wants some free advice on dieting for your goals, please post here.  I will be more than happy to help you reach your goals.



The guy has some information too ;-)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 15, 2012)

Spongy im gonna need some help very soon,seriously,and I will work with you anyway you want to


----------



## Spongy (Apr 15, 2012)

Done and done brother.  Email me at Heliosnutrition@gmail.com.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 15, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Done and done brother.  Email me at Heliosnutrition@gmail.com.


thanks brother,you will be hearing from me,thanks brother


----------



## Hurt (Apr 15, 2012)

Spongy I'm 6'5" 125lbs and I can't gain but I swear my diet's in check man! I eat a ton of food man!

Here's my diet:

Meal 1: protein shake (whey)
Meal 2: protein shake (whey), banana
Meal 3: chicken breast, almonds, banana
Meal 4: protein shake (whey)
Meal 5: protein shake (whey)
Meal 6: turkey sandwich, milk

Why can't I gain bro?!?! I eat 6 meals a day man! WTF


----------



## Spongy (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh man, you got me!  I was all excited about helping you out until I realized your diet!  Honestly, you probably need dat dere celltech hardcore.



AlwaysAnabolic said:


> Spongy I'm 6'5" 125lbs and I can't gain but I swear my diet's in check man! I eat a ton of food man!
> 
> Here's my diet:
> 
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Oh man, you got me!  I was all excited about helping you out until I realized your diet!  Honestly, you probably need dat dere celltech hardcore.



no promoting muscle tech.....fourm rules..lol


----------

